# The lengths we will go to...



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

_New Zealands's Stuff magazine reports that a spurned New Zealand woman sold the secret locations to her ex-boyfriend's favorite fishing spots online, netting $3,000, which she then spent on herself._

One of the things that the internet age has brought us is a brand new sport: spot hacking. I know I spend half the winter at it when the weather is just too bad to go out and actually fish. I can think of a few great successes. Once a few years ago a fellow posted a photo of himself and a 20 inch smallmouth bass. In the background was a nondescript photo of a section of riverbank with nothing notable in the background. Nothing that is except for a electrical tower and a set of wires crossing the river. And under his name he had posted his hometown, a Chris from Columbus sort of throw away tag line.. So I first brought that up on Google maps. Now his town wasn't on a river but it was five or six miles away from a good smallmouth river. So I then zoomed in on the river about ten miles downstream. Really tight, as close as Google would let me zoom. And then began crawling the mouse slowly upstream. A few minutes later Voila! Towers and wires crossing the river. The next day I drove out to test my theory. I parked the truck, grabbed my rod and headed over the bank to the river. And there he was, standing there fishing his hotspot! Sometimes it's just that easy. 

Sometimes it's harder of course. You have to match bits of different photos and try to name unnamed features. Tying to match a piece of smokestack sticking above the trees with photos of power plants in the area you find on Google images. Or take tiny snipits of text from two or three different posts and add them together. It can become a sport all unto it's own. And I'm not alone, I know at least six or seven guys that I know personally that practice the art to varying degrees. And of course these are the guys you have to watch out for. Never con a con man as the saying goes and never trust these fellows fishing reports. Oh they caught those big fish for sure. That's a thing of honor. But where they said or implied? Probably not. If I say what river I caught it in then it was that river. After all my favorite two rivers are well over a hundred miles long each so I don't have to worry about that. But give you details? Never. And every photo is checked for landmarks in the background before it's posted. Not everyone does this. I have a friend who last year posted some dandy fish he caught mid winter. But the river he said online was an hours drive from the river he caught them in...Caveat Emptor

And todays electronic fishing world has brought us the photoshopped trophy pic. You've seen them, the ones where the background is all blurred or just painted over with a layer of white. Sometimes it's even done in an artful manner. I once went fishing early one morning with a good friend. It was a picture perfect morning, mist rising, the sun just kissing the treetops. And he caught a huge fish, a trophy bass. Well back at home on the computer in the background of the photo was an obvious landmark. Anyone that lived within a dozen miles would know instantly where we were. A little bit of photoshopped mist and it became a calendar quality shot. Minus the landmark of course. 

Then there is the opposite of the paranoid fishing zealot. The guy that makes us all cringe with fear when he posts. The fishing neophyte that lucked out and hit a good spot on a good day and managed to catch a few quality fish. Now he doesn't do that very often so he has to share his good fortune with the world. "Yeah you park behind Larry's used appliances and follow the path to the river. It's a super spot!" And he's just posted it on a website that gets thousands of views every week. My biggest fear in life is one of these jokers is going to unwittingly stumble on one of my most secret spots. It's enough to keep you up nights and make you shudder on a warm day. If you want the guys who are good fishermen to think your a good fisherman for God's sake don't go posting directions to where you caught that hawg. 

The best use a serious fisherman can make of the internet though is to find spots on his own. Google maps and sites like it have made it possible to look at more water in a day sitting at home than you could in a lifetime on your feet. My favorite site is http://www.digital-topo-maps.com/ Here besides the usual map and satellite views you can also get a topo map. I'd hate to add up all the time I've spent doing this. If it's in southwestern Ohio and it's flowing water I've looked at it at least once. Some spots dozens of times before I finally go there in person. So you zoom in close and begin slowly working your way up the river, noting the rock bars, the riffles, the bend pools. Now of course maybe only half of these will pan out in the real world. At least at first till you gain some experience at this sort of thing. But even half is way better than just going out blind. After all the old saying 90% of the fish are in 10% of the water is gospel truth.

But then it possible to turn that on it's head too. Me, I'd rather catch one 19 or 20 inch smallmouth than a hundred smaller ones. It's what I live for. I'm not after the 90%. And let's face it, a really big 20 inch smallmouth is something like one tenth of one percent of the total population in a river around here. It takes well over a decade, sometimes more like two for a fish to grow to that size. So back we go to those mapping sites. Now, instead of obvious classic spots I'm looking for that out of the way not so obvious spot that might hold just a few fish. But hey look, it's away from any good spot to park so there's little pressure. And it's not so fishy that some guy on a float trip is going to beach his yak or canoe and get out and fish. It's pretty ordinary except that it gives the few fish there that magical thing they can't get anywhere else. Time. 

All of this also takes time as well. Lot's of it. You can spend a lifetime developing a library of tried and true hotspots. And an even bigger list of hoped for hotspots you just haven't tried yet. But will. Just as soon as you get time. But to quote one of my favorite writers:

_"Angling is extremely time consuming. That's sort of the whole point." - Thomas McGuane_


Hopefully this thread will stay civil long enough to change at least one persons mind about posting the exact location of a river or small stream smallmouth fishing spot. Who knows? It might be my favorite place your about to throw under the bus. And don't get your feelings hurt it's not about you personally. And hey if it's some giant lake and it's about crappie fishing or something like that post away...


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks for the link. I should be able to score some new holes!


----------



## GMR_Guy (Apr 10, 2004)

Thanks for the link. I will check it out. 

As always, you express your views with great eloquence. I primarily fish for common carp and grass carp. A lot of Googling led me to various snippets about a lake containing big carp. Some people can't judge sizes and other define big in different ways. But the behavior of the "carp" described in the texts, led me to believe that they were seeing grass carp, not common carp. A few months later, I find a pic of a large grass carp and the background looks vaguely familiar. After making a visit to the lake I confirmed the exact spot that the pic was taken. So the pic confirmed several things for me: 1 - the lake contains grass carp; 2- it contains large grass carp; 3- the stories of large carp are actually sightings of grass carp; 4 - grass carp were present in the deepest section of the lake. Where is this lake? All I will say that it is in district 5 of the state of Ohio.

Anybody who thinks that revealing exact locations of less well-known spot is without consequence, simply has not been around long enough. My reticence to disclose the exact or even general locations of prime waters is a result of actual negative experiences, not paranoia.


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

If I may add...
I take and keep notes of several accomplished anglers not only on this site, but other sites as well.
Let's say that OSG says:
I got to a hole that looked like this and had that kind of current, I cast this kind of bait with a 1/4 oz. Jighead and followed the bait into the current with my rod and only reeled enough to keep the bait from hitting the bottom.
Boom! I just got some juicy info not about a spot, but a kind of spot and how it was fished.
This info is archived on my phone so if and when I get to a spot similar to this, I can refer to the notes on my phone and viola, I have a reference guide.
Yes, it absolutely nauseates me when some mouth breather taps away on his keyboard and says, " you can go here and park there" and do it because they don't have the where with all to consider that even though it's a "well known" location, it may be a place that holds a spot that only one or two people have found and know it's potential.

My photo quality has suffered dramatically because I now aim my camera to the sky as a backdrop for fish catch pictures.
Sure, there are some guys that continue to name specific places, there's a percentage you can count on within every site but it's the guys OSG had stated that are wanting to be accepted by the better anglers and make themselves look like fools by including far too much information. 
Here's a hint: don't be a fool.
Good luck.

Thanks for a much needed thread OSG!


----------



## jimcafc (May 11, 2013)

"If you want the guys who are good fishermen to think your a good fisherman for God's sake don't go posting directions to where you caught that hawg."

Well said. 

A little discretion goes a long way. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## sammerguy (Jun 7, 2011)

My biggest problem is not finding places, but finding places that are legal.


----------



## Lostleader (Apr 19, 2013)

I just cant find the fish. I'll never convince anyone I'm a good fisherman....

Well said OSG


----------



## sammerguy (Jun 7, 2011)

There should be a poll choice "I never post my best spots".


----------



## BornWithGills (Feb 26, 2006)

Snitches get stitches


----------



## TIC (Sep 9, 2009)

Hey Steve,

Can I just go fishing with you every once in a while so I can bypass all of this time consuming research? I promise not to narc on your spots and I won't go there without you.....


----------



## sammerguy (Jun 7, 2011)

There should be a poll choice "I never post my best spots".


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

BornWithGills said:


> Snitches get stitches



Yes. Fisherman can be some special kind of crazy at times...


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## strongto (Apr 1, 2013)

I'm the type of person that doesn't mind sharing my fishing spots except maybe my best one or two but I only like to share them with other fishermen that I meet while fishing. I like swapping tactics and spots with people that i think will respect the fish and the environment, which pretty much means c&r people.


----------



## Crawdude (Feb 6, 2013)

Great, because of this thread I just looked through all my photos with paranoia searching for landmarks that give away locations. Looks like i'm heading out with the machete this weekend to chop down some shrubbery. I also have a new fishing goal, which is to get on co-anlers "info archive."

Seriously though, this is a good thread. It gives clear reason why not to post spots. I think most people post spots unintentionally at first. I'm guilty of that. Hopefully this thread will save someone the embarrassment of doing the same.


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

I have a confession; I did not catch this fish at Niagara Falls.


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

sammerguy said:


> There should be a poll choice "I never post my best spots".



I've tried really hard not to reply to your posts but.....
You have said on multiple occasions that you would never post "your best spots" ( hell, you nearly said it twice on this thread) yet, you have not had a problem in the past blowing up spots that were not your "best spots" but what you considered "popular or well known spots".

We all get it now SG,
You won't reveal your best spots. I get it and others on here get it too.
Please don't. Most of us are not interested in carp fishing regardless.

When you post a spot that I have worked and know has the "The spot on the spot" as only a dedicated angler could know regardless of how popular a spot is. It has no effect on "your spots" but a huge impact on MY spot. Shame on you.
Your precious buffalo spot is safe....

Pray that some guy doesn't come along on the OGF down the road and post your well worked and hard studied spot (public or private) ignorantly.
Ignorantly is a very important word in this reply.

So....I'm guessing I've made an enemy in you but honestly, somebody needed to say what many have thought. If I'm that guy, so be it.
Again, please do not post ANYTHING about your favorite spot. Cross your fingers and pray that some fool doesn't come along later....a week, a month or a year from now and make a post that has your favorite carp spot posted in extreme detail. 
That's really what this thread is about anyway....do you know what I am saying?


Oh my God, the humanity....


----------



## Recneck (Mar 30, 2014)

That made no sense


----------



## BuckCzar (Mar 28, 2012)

Personally, I think many of you folks are full of yourself. I respect your fishing knowledge, OSG, but the GMR and LMR are not full of state secrets. I personally catch fish, sizable fish, in sections of the LMR that get heavily pressured. To preach to and chastise someone because they left an electric line in the background of a photo is incredibly holier than thou. For those people who surf these sites and spend hours deciphering the background of a photo, I say go for it. You live with your conscience and I will still outfish you in that spot....

Just my two cents, not that it's as valuable as the "regulars"...


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

BuckCzar said:


> Personally, I think many of you folks are full of yourself. I respect your fishing knowledge, OSG, but the GMR and LMR are not full of state secrets. I personally catch fish, sizable fish, in sections of the LMR that get heavily pressured. To preach to and chastise someone because they left an electric line in the background of a photo is incredibly holier than thou. For those people who surf these sites and spend hours deciphering the background of a photo, I say go for it. You live with your conscience and I will still outfish you in that spot....
> 
> Just my two cents, not that it's as valuable as the "regulars"...



You are awesome....
I'm voting for you as troller of the year.


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

Recneck said:


> That made no sense



It made perfect sense if you had a clue.
Try getting one and then reply.
Or not....


----------



## Crawdude (Feb 6, 2013)

BuckCzar said:


> "regulars"...


 
This site would suck if "regulars" didn't post any reports.



Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## BuckCzar (Mar 28, 2012)

Thanks, co-angler, I will gladly respond with a "god of fishing" vote for you. I would like to say thank you, from all of us scum of the earth trollers, for gracing us so generously with your presence. Trolling on a fishing site, that's a good one!


----------



## BuckCzar (Mar 28, 2012)

I enjoy the site, I think the regulars are what keep it interesting and insightful. No issues at all with any of that. My opinion was directed at what I personally view to be unnecessary preaching and chastising of others who happen to have a different opinion, or god forbid, publish a picture with a certain fallen tree in the background. Again, just my opinion and nothing more...


----------



## sammerguy (Jun 7, 2011)

co-angler said:


> I've tried really hard not to reply to your posts but.....
> You have said on multiple occasions that you would never post "your best spots" ( hell, you nearly said it twice on this thread) yet, you have not had a problem in the past blowing up spots that were not your "best spots" but what you considered "popular or well known spots".
> 
> We all get it now SG,
> ...


I totally know what you are saying. Understand it completely. I was just trying to piss people off. Looks like it worked...:T


----------



## extra_medium (Jun 21, 2010)

Sorry, I need to chime in. 
IMHO, any spot is only as good as the person fishing it. I have been right beside people and out fished them, but usually I am on the other end of such an experience. If keeping your spot secret is really what you are after then make sure you strip off the embedded GPS coordinates from the pictures taken with smartphones. 
This "secret" is exploited by stalkers and pedophiles social media. (Truly scary stuff)

http://www.digitaltrends.com/photog...tagging-location-info-to-your-photos/#!btvjcR
(Or search internet for geotagging or EXIF data)
There are even apps that will quickly and easily pull this info and plug it into google maps. 

So, just remember to turn location services off for your camera (on iPhones, not sure about android) and then the background will be the only thing you'll need to worry about. 



Dan


----------



## Crazyheaven (Apr 24, 2008)

jimcafc said:


> "If you want the guys who are good fishermen to think your a good fisherman for God's sake don't go posting directions to where you caught that hawg."
> 
> Well said.
> 
> ...


Maybe I'm too nice. The reason I'd post such a catch isn't at all related to that. I don't even care about being a "good" fisherman if that means I have to follow a set of rules online about what I can and can't do with my fishing pictures. I would rather be average or poor to some and just do my own thing.

The reason why I would post my catch isn't for the popularity. I'm hoping that those of us who are on the fence about going fishing tomorrow or today sees my post and decides to go instead watch TV. It's more like "look at how much fun I'm having a local lake near you". They look at that and think wow I know that spot and might go try it or attempt something totally difference to see if the bite is own today.

I know some of you fisherman have way more experience than me. But here is what I've noticed from my own experience. Fishing requires a lot patience. I doubt that even posting a video of my cast, catch and all will help anyone catch more fish in that spot. It might build their confidence a little more. Get them to go out and support the bait and tackle by buying whatever the gear I was using if they are hoping to copy my results. If they are looking for something easy they are probably going to be sorely disappointing to see that in fact the same setup, used in near the same way didn't work when they tried it. 

I just want people to have fun, that's all. And for that reason I haven't posted any pictures of my catches. Some of you guys hate it so much that doing so would greatly upset you. One day I might change my mind and post them since I love seeing others and would like to share my own.


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

BuckCzar said:


> Just my two cents, not that it's as valuable as the "regulars"...


So are you complaining because you don't contribute more to the forum? I'm confused.



BuckCzar said:


> You live with your conscience and I will still outfish you in that spot....


Talk about being full of yourself.^^^


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

OSG v. BuckCzar, who's in?


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

BuckCzar said:


> Thanks, co-angler, I will gladly respond with a "god of fishing" vote for you!



That's a kind gesture BC but I am ineligible for that title as I have already won the title the allowed 3 times. Check the bi-laws.
I kinda feel silly telling you that because I'm certain a man of your caliber would have done so already.

Troll on.....


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

The purpose of this thread was to illicit responses on posting locations, we should not be surprised when there are those with opinions that differ from our own (which is fine). However we do not allow personal attacks or bickering. Stating your case does not require direct response to other post and certainly does not require sarcasm. Keep it civil or this thread is done.


----------



## LMRsmallmouth (Jan 10, 2006)

I used to post a lot of reports and pictures in 2006-2007. I am all about helping a fellow angler out and showing them my tips and secrets, however, it didn't take me long to figure out the damage I had done. Some folks don't respect the water the same way I do. It's the unfortunate few that ruin it for many. Now I keep tighter lips....... or fingers


Sent from my iPad using Ohub Campfire


----------



## jimcafc (May 11, 2013)

^^^^^

Absolutely.

This is a sport that we want many to learn to enjoy and grow in. There is nothing wrong at all with helping others with tricks you've learned along the way. Heck that's how I've learned to fish. Gaining knowledge from OGF site, books, and other avid anglers. 


The problem occurs when we innocently post a healthy catch that we are proud of and someone scouts out an area that you rarely tell anyone of - even you close friends. 

It's not all about them catching the big fish in this spot. Man I want guys to catch the big one- isn't that what we are out to do? The problem is when people come in and trash a place, vandalize it, heavily pressure it, or keep all the fish they catch in a place that you have done your best to protect. 


It's not that it's "your" or "my" section of river. But if I can keep that section of river nice by being discrete about where I'm at- then you better believe I'm going to do my best 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## LMRsmallmouth (Jan 10, 2006)

We'll said Jim.....


Sent from my iPad using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Dolomieu (Aug 19, 2008)

I have been enlightened by some of the comments here. Never have I given away a spot on purpose, but I've noticed that some of my pics are a little too revealing and a few favorite places now see more anglers. GPS coordinates embedded in a pic? If you are that tech savvy well I guess you earned it. Maybe I'll go back to an older digital cam rather than the phone. 
I have been trout fishing most of this summer since warmwater fishing has been off for me, and there are no secret spots on the river. It is more about presentation and patience.
Good post OSG, interesting poll results as many people don't seem to mind giving away good locations...


----------



## Crazyheaven (Apr 24, 2008)

jimcafc said:


> ^^^^^
> 
> Absolutely.
> 
> ...


I actually don't disagree with your reasons. I just try to take care of the majority instead of the minority. I feel like if we get more people out there armed with knowledge on what problems to report or advise we can make these areas into better places. The increase in revenue from the bait and tackle sales should amount to more support to our sport. The number one reason I hear from people about fishing is they don't think they can catch fish so they never go. I want them to go out and enjoy the water. If I posted a picture it wouldn't show the exact spot. I couldn't post the exact spot if I wanted to. My best spots are holes and they are small. A couple feet off in either direction and it's snag city with no fish. Presentation is another thing that is impossible to describe with words. Sure the pros here who know the language understand but they take care of the water they fish so I don't think they are the problem.

I use to be that fisherman who would leave trash. I use to clear out the weeds in my area. Not anymore. Haven't for years. What changed is my love for the sport increasing my desire to learn more about it. I do truly hate seeing the bait containers and Walmart bags thrown about. For the most part the fisherman who do this do not ever go online. I can count a few on hand. They are older and for whatever the reason don't care about the land next to the lake. I do so they can either respect it or go without me. I had to say this to my dad. Didn't want to but if we don't take care of it who will?


----------



## sammerguy (Jun 7, 2011)

Crazyheaven said:


> I actually don't disagree with your reasons. I just try to take care of the majority instead of the minority. I feel like if we get more people out there armed with knowledge on what problems to report or advise we can make these areas into better places. The increase in revenue from the bait and tackle sales should amount to more support to our sport. The number one reason I hear from people about fishing is they don't think they can catch fish so they never go. I want them to go out and enjoy the water. If I posted a picture it wouldn't show the exact spot. I couldn't post the exact spot if I wanted to. My best spots are holes and they are small. A couple feet off in either direction and it's snag city with no fish. Presentation is another thing that is impossible to describe with words. Sure the pros here who know the language understand but they take care of the water they fish so I don't think they are the problem.
> 
> I use to be that fisherman who would leave trash. I use to clear out the weeds in my area. Not anymore. Haven't for years. What changed is my love for the sport increasing my desire to learn more about it. I do truly hate seeing the bait containers and Walmart bags thrown about. For the most part the fisherman who do this do not ever go online. I can count a few on hand. They are older and for whatever the reason don't care about the land next to the lake. I do so they can either respect it or go without me. I had to say this to my dad. Didn't want to but if we don't take care of it who will?


Agree 110%, I nearly always pick up garbage anywhere I fish, especially Four Mile Creek/Seven Mile Creek. I have not fished with anyone else that does this, they just tend to complain about it. For me a big part of being an outdoorsman is conservation, that includes C&R, cleaning up litter, properly disposing of carcasses that have been harvested whether fish, fowl, or mammal, and being respectful towards other peoples property just to name a few.


----------



## EStrong (Jul 23, 2014)

.


----------



## Lowell H Turner (Feb 22, 2011)

Would depend, on small bodies of water, perhaps. On larger 1s, particularly lakes and reservoirs while using sonar...We, the "Friends of CJ Brown Reservoir" were REQUIRED at on time by COE to make our fish attractor locations "public knowledge" and were restricted to placing them in 8- 15 fow. Looking at a map of CJ, that makes even guessing where they went fairly easy. Plus "C: trees aren`t exactly "stealthy", especially standing straight up...even the PVC has this interesting `problem` that while they ARE somewhat `stealthy`, the fish they hopefully attract are NOT. And in all reality, have not seen a single fisherman take home a limit of attractors to clean...placed the "C" trees anyway as nurseries, and hopefully they have and are accomplishing that. Couldn`t get over seeing 12 boats ALL jammed into the 1st set of old cedar posts by the Main Boat Ramp several springs ago, all catching crappie. The fact there were 5 other smaller spots rather close that NONE of them were fishing made me feel much better...`drones`, decoys, neon sign "Fish HERE' locations DO have their place...btw, we no longer post them and being allowed to go to 18 FOW GOOD LUCK ! Your search area is now 18X as big...and best of luck finding more than a few.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

I used to be that guy. Now I am that guy.


----------



## BMayhall (Jun 9, 2011)

I like Turtles. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

I think it's simple, if you don't want a good spot trampled on by 100 guys, keep it safe, share it only with people you know who will respect it as you would.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Carl well said. Youll notice i give all the important information on my posts except 1 thing. Do a little homework use the info i leave in my posts and be successful. Its that simple. 
Btw the half dozen best fishermen i know who are all on this board and post often but the web never sees their successful posts. Lol

Salmonid


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

To me this is all a matter of ego. 
There are some fishermen who only fish to out fish others. We all enjoy a little friendly competition but IMO it should be way down the list of why you fish. There are not many but there are some who are just egomaniacs that only fish to gain a warped sense of self assurance and pride. I think these tend to be the types of people who post specific spots for malicious reasons like, to gloat, get attention, bring attention to a spot that they know someone else likes to fish. The more people protest and get mad the more fun they have posting because that is what fishing is all about to them, a competition between man and man, rather than man and fish.


----------



## LastShadow (Mar 16, 2013)

I got to ask myself what I want from this forum...spots? No, there are millions of "spots" in SW Ohio I always look at this site before I go somewhere to check current conditions at whatever body of water I am heading to. Usually I can find something valuable like water temp or clarity. I mostly fish the reservoirs so it helps me to know if the water is muddy or has debris everywhere before I pack up and go. That gives me a little info to help me decide where I want to fish. 

Now spots...that's the fun of fishing, hunting down a spot and being successful catching whatever I think is in the "spot" with whatever approach I choose. A spot is useless if you don't know when and how to fish it. I am sure the best anglers on this site have waded/floated right past a trophy fish on there way to their spot.

Now as long as I can fish I will share info with friends (they do for me all the time) and let everyone else have fun searching for their own spots. Hell, I have so many spots I could never give them all up even to friends. If I see you on the water I may give you a pointer, If I am having a bad day I may ask for one. If I ever get these waters figured out I may even write a book...


----------



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

Big Joshy said:


> To me this is all a matter of ego.
> There are some fishermen who only fish to out fish others. We all enjoy a little friendly competition but IMO it should be way down the list of why you fish. There are not many but there are some who are just egomaniacs that only fish to gain a warped sense of self assurance and pride. I think these tend to be the types of people who post specific spots for malicious reasons like, to gloat, get attention, bring attention to a spot that they know someone else likes to fish. The more people protest and get mad the more fun they have posting because that is what fishing is all about to them, a competition between man and man, rather than man and fish.


Yea,those egomaniacs that fish for self assurance and pride are also malicious characters.Yep,that includes about everybody on this thread.I think almost everyone has some pride in Fishing and it gives a lot of people confidence and self assurance.That's kinda what it's all about.

As far as BIG egos,there are some who show that characteristic and they know who they are.. 

Instead of fuming at those that give up spots,call the Mods immediately to report them.That ought to do it.We can't let them get away with it.Very Important!




Roscoe


----------



## Big Joshy (Apr 26, 2004)

Roscoe said:


> Yea,those egomaniacs that fish for self assurance and pride are also malicious characters.Yep,that includes about everybody on this thread.I think almost everyone has some pride in Fishing and it gives a lot of people confidence and self assurance.That's kinda what it's all about.
> 
> As far as BIG egos,there are some who show that characteristic and they know who they are..
> 
> Instead of fuming at those that give up spots,call the Mods immediately to report them.That ought to do it.We can't let them get away with it.Very Important!


im not sure if you are upset with me or your taking a shot at someone else???

either way the opinion i was trying to add to the discussion I thought was pretty clear. There is nothing wrong with friendly competition at all or even serious competition. I have had the bad misfortune of seeing fishermen (not referring to members on this site) who are EXTREME in their compeptitive nature to the point where I refuse to associate with them at all because they think of fishing as a contact sport.

I also want to clarify. Im not saying that everyone who post specifics is doing it to hurt others at all. Im saying a few have in the past.


----------



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

Trying to remember if anyplace I ever fished was not a spot I heard about from someone who told me about it. Maybe they told me the truth maybe they didn't and that is why I never caught anything when I followed the tip. I do know for sure sometimes sharing a location does cause it to be over used. Saying you caught a fish where you didn't seems to be purposefully misleading. It would be better to say nothing of locations at all rather than make it up. I did enjoy the Niagara photo of the catfish. That says it best location not disclosed. Tell me how not where and maybe the info will work at my spots. Thanks in advance for sharing information on techniques.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

oldstinkyguy said:


> _ In the background was a nondescript photo of a section of riverbank with nothing notable in the background. Nothing that is except for a *electrical tower and a set of wires crossing the river. *And under his name he had posted his hometown, a Chris from Columbus sort of throw away tag line.. _


_

I thought this was funny because just a few days later the Central Forum is blowing up over the same topic because a member keeps posting vids of fishing spots: 










Followed by a member's comment:



seang22 said:



Is that 161? I know that pond

Click to expand...











That wasn't hard._


----------



## gibson330usa (May 15, 2012)

I think naming specific places that can be picked up on a google search by someone who isn't even familiar with OGF is definitely a mistake. Specific landmarks in the background of photos gives away spots to a lesser degree. If you're trying to find a spot by a fallen tree in the background of a photo you're just better off getting out and finding your own spots.

It's pretty interesting seeing the poll results and all the difference of opinions.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

My wife texted me this morning asking were i went fishing. Haha out of habit i replied a river in north columbus....


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

Two funny things in the past couple days: 

I was fishing last night and a couple guys on kayaks were coming through the riffle. The first guy is about 30 yards ahead of the second guy. The first guy asks "Any luck yet?" I went with my auto pilot response "Nothing yet." About five seconds later, I hear the second guy say "What's up man?" I realized it was a friend of mine that I see all the time. He asks me if I've caught anything. I explain to him the I caught a dink smallmouth and a 14" flathead on a senko. The other guy was still in earshot and I'm sure he heard. I'm guessing he was very confused about my differing accounts of the trip. For the record, I did catch those fish. 

Earlier today, I made a very rare trip to the river with my wife. We parked and made our way to the river location. It was probably a 10-15 min walk. As soon as we arrived, we saw a family with their canoe parked. Right away, the lady asks me "Where do you park to get down here?" I tell her "You park in _______ (name of the area)" She looks at me like I'm not real smart. She says "Yeah, I know, but where? What street?" I reply "Ahhh, it's uhhhh, awww jeez, I can't remember the name. It takes about 25-30 minutes to hike here (there is no hiking involved)". She walks away kind of shaking her head, unsure if I'm lying or just an idiot. My wife got to witness one of the many lies I will tell to strangers on the river this year. I never lie and tell anyone I caught a fish that I didn't, but 10 out of 10 times I'll say I've gotten skunked when I haven't. The fact that I would lie to a 40 year old soccer mom that doesn't have the slightest interest in fishing about a spot probably tells you were I stand on sharing my spots. The funny thing is, I didn't think twice about it and didn't feel the least bit guilty. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

LMRsmallmouth said:


> I used to post a lot of reports and pictures in 2006-2007. I am all about helping a fellow angler out and showing them my tips and secrets, however, it didn't take me long to figure out the damage I had done. Some folks don't respect the water the same way I do. It's the unfortunate few that ruin it for many. Now I keep tighter lips....... or fingers
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Ohub Campfire


Respect.. Thats exactly it. And what seems to be sorely lacking in many areas of todays society unfortunately.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

GarrettMyers said:


> Two funny things in the past couple days:
> 
> I was fishing last night and a couple guys on kayaks were coming through the riffle. The first guy is about 30 yards ahead of the second guy. The first guy asks "Any luck yet?" I went with my auto pilot response "Nothing yet." About five seconds later, I hear the second guy say "What's up man?" I realized it was a friend of mine that I see all the time. He asks me if I've caught anything. I explain to him the I caught a dink smallmouth and a 14" flathead on a senko. The other guy was still in earshot and I'm sure he heard. I'm guessing he was very confused about my differing accounts of the trip. For the record, I did catch those fish.
> 
> ...


Not sure how I feel about this. I'll say "a few" or something like that if I only catch a couple. If we killed em, I'll say we killed em or "yeah we did pretty good". They are already there. Doesn't mean they are gonna kill em. Why make something like a park and a walk harder on someone? Especially a family trying to enjoy the outdoors? I don't get it.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

I've seen the effects first-hand. The struggle is real.


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

MassillonBuckeye said:


> I don't get it.



Exactly. 




Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

You're all mean.

I am hereby reducing my biennial reports to once every five years.


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

GarrettMyers said:


> Exactly.
> 
> Garrett, he's an I.T. Guy....
> Enough said.


----------



## senger (May 24, 2013)

15 years for smallmouth to reach 20 inches in a river.

One afternoon for somebody like obtusebob to put it on a stringer for a photo to kill it.


Back before I got too old to do it, I used to hunt trophy smallmouth religiously. Me and this other guy went nearly every day. (You might know him he's old and stinky and wrote a book about fishing. I knew him when he fished a lot and wasn't a slacker like nowadays.) Well anyways, long story short, the very best fishing was where something prevented people from fishing there. Either it was out in the middle of Bum Phillips Egypt or it was so surrounded by houses that there was no where to park and fish it. I don't know about crappie or saugeye or any other fish but if you let the world know where your catching big smallmouth pretty soon it's done.


----------



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

Eye opening reading for me and I'm guessing others observing the exchanging of disinformation. I do understand the reasons given are to protect a resource from over users who will take all the fish and move unto a new spot and repeat the process. After this the fishing reports will seem more like reading fiction than fact.


----------



## bgrapala (Nov 1, 2008)

tl; dr


----------



## firelands (Oct 5, 2006)

I sometimes think I spend as much time finding spots as fishing.

Not saying that I don't sometimes check out spots posted on here. But spend a lot of time checking out spots I drive by, or find on a map, or thru ODNR.

Rarely share spots. Did that a couple of times and when I returned there were 8-10 people in a spot where I 
RARELY saw anyone else. The spot was ruined by the way-went from nearly s sure thing to catching very few fish.

Got a pond back by a woods on a farmer's place where I worked as a kid. And no, I'm ***** sure not gonna tell you any more about it!


----------



## BMayhall (Jun 9, 2011)

firelands said:


> I sometimes think I spend as much time finding spots as fishing.
> 
> Not saying that I don't sometimes check out spots posted on here. But spend a lot of time checking out spots I drive by, or find on a map, or thru ODNR.
> 
> ...


Hmmm a pond by a farm in the woods. Where are you located???

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## senger (May 24, 2013)

The Twin Creek thread going now is the perfect example..

You have one guy complaining that it's way more crowded than it used to be just a short time ago and the fishing has went way downhill and you have three guys telling the world where to park and make the fishing go downhill even more. There must be thirty or forty decent creeks and five or six rivers in southwestern Ohio that are decent fishing but to read ogf you would think four mile, seven mile, and twin creeks are the only places to go in the state. I know I'm never drinking the tap water from up there, obviously there is something in it that messes with peoples brains.


----------

